# Gameboy Classic Mini



## ital (Nov 15, 2020)

Get the feeling we're going to see this next year:







And the Game & Watch is the test run for that as it uses most of the same parts (like that way too high quality screen) and the security aspects are their way to test any flaws before dropping it because they don't want it to become a rom box and cut into portable emulation sales on the Switch.






Nintendo have to have noticed the craze for IPS refurbed GB/GBC/GBAs and whatnot as well as the huge outpouring of cheap Chinese emulation hardware so the demand is there and an official high quality product would sell like crazy. Personally I think they will release a few different variations with their own colour scheme and exclusive ROM selections because a) they want to milk their customers b) people will buy multiples anyway c) different colour nostalgia. 

Watch and see.


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2020)

idk man, we more likely to see GB on switch online then a Gameboy Classic Mini. i do hope we see a Gameboy Classic Mini but i have my doubts.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 15, 2020)

I'd love to see a GBC classic mini or GB/GBA.


----------



## ital (Nov 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> idk man, we more likely to see GB on switch online then a Gameboy Classic Mini. i do hope we see a Gameboy Classic Mini but i have my doubts.



Thats exactly why I think they're going to do it and why they'll be trying to lock down the hardware as much as possible. They drop the various GB Minis with about 5 games each on them aimed at different niches to recapture the lapsed gamers with them around christmas time and then at the same time announce that "the Switch has even more of their retro faves plus more new great games". 

It'll be used as a profit making promotional tool and it will work like crazy because the G&W is akin to retro foreplay. If people see a rack full of GBC Minis with Pokemon games on one, Zeldas on another, Marios etc.. and they played them back in their days they'll pick at least one up and thats the brand back in their mind. They already said this was the entire point of the NES/SNES Minis so this one makes perfect sense as I was surprised by the G&W nostalgia but apparently its there...



DinohScene said:


> I'd love to see a GBC classic mini or GB/GBA.



GBC seems the most likely, the screen in the G&W would be perfect for it and it would look pretty much like the 2nd mock up. Add in that it would include selections from most of the popular games that were released on the platform whilst leaving room to come back in a while with a GBA Mini for another rinse and repeat, probably at the end of the Switch life cycle. 

Enterprising folks have already modded GBC toys into working consoles:











The security aspects on the G&W are the giveaway for me as it seems like they've went out of their way to make it harder to open with those triwings and then mod by using a tiny flash on an SOC that doesn't support Linux but even in that respect I think we'll see an onboard storage solution using a soldered in card. The level of security makes no sense for this as a stand alone device but perfect if its a dry run for the proper use of the hardware later.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hard to tell but I would love to have it.

By the way.. Look at Nintendo 64 Classic Mini ? Since it was not popular and everybody talked about it but it was never happened. I DONT LIKE N64!

Anyway, I would get it if they decide to release it!  I liked the first picture. Natural and classic looking. A clear purple ? Maybe for girls but I never thought it looks nicely anyway. 

I would get a natural classic looking in the first picture, thought. 

I have NES Classic Mini and Super NES Classic Mini -- Both PAL versions. Loved them!


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> I'd love to see a GBC classic mini or GB/GBA.


They make those, if you don't mind that it's not exactly Nintendo official...


----------



## ital (Nov 15, 2020)

Mini 64 was always a fiends pipe dream because the graphics didn't hold up well, even if the gameplay did and the PSC doing so badly sealed that deal. Peoples rose tinted CRT laced memories were in for a rude awakening on a modern 60" screen whereas pixel art with a filter still holds up. Add in the Rare licensing issues, the cost of remaking the controller with that odd analog style etc.. and it would drive the cost up and Nintendo are about making money, not spending it. 

Still, they've got a good relationship with MS so maybe in a few years time when they can throw a bit more power at it and achieve something like this:



But even that is still wishful thinking because they like taking the cheapest way out every time but if they want to rake in the Gamecube Mini money they'll have to think of something which will more than likely be a "Hey, here's the N64 revival, only on the Switch!" as they won't intentionally sell anything that isn't a smash hit. 

No Virtual Boy.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 15, 2020)

Veho said:


> They make those, if you don't mind that it's not exactly Nintendo official...




Ugh! I prefer Nintendo official but thanks for sharing, lol!



replicashooter said:


> No Virtual Boy.



Oh yeah, I totally forgot about it. It was worse portable system. Eye sore! And it wont happened because of poor sale too. I would bet Game Boy Color Classic mini or Game Boy Advance Classic Mini. They were very popular too! Either way, I will get them. Who knows. Its up to Nintendo.


----------



## EvilJagaGenius (Nov 15, 2020)

I was writing some ideas down about this the other day, believe it or not.  I can't find the file at the moment, but I can remember some prominent ideas.

- System runs in either GB or GBC mode, switching its library to 'DX' colorized ports as appropriate
- Uses an emulator capable of running colorization scripts, to easily color games without colorized ports/hacks
- Split into two releases, red and blue, with different versions of games across both (one gets Pokemon Red, the other Pokemon Blue, etc)
- Alternatively, only one release, but the games have been patched so that all the content from both versions is in one game (e.g. Pokemon with a complete Pokedex hack).  I think two split releases would be more likely
- Bluetooth wireless, allows for multiplayer, possibly connecting to 3DS VC titles or the Switch?
- Possibly a different form factor.  Most people who grew up with a Game Boy probably have much bigger hands than when they were a kid, so make something that's more comfortable to play on.  The Game Boy's form factor is iconic though
- Pokemon, Tetris, and Link's Awakening are givens

Thoughts?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 15, 2020)

EvilJagaGenius said:


> I was writing some ideas down about this the other day, believe it or not.  I can't find the file at the moment, but I can remember some prominent ideas.
> 
> - System runs in either GB or GBC mode, switching its library to 'DX' colorized ports as appropriate
> - Uses an emulator capable of running colorization scripts, to easily color games without colorized ports/hacks
> ...


You forgot Super Mario Land 1 through 3, instant classics.


----------

